# American Tackle Power Wrapper / Dryer Feedback



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

Do any of you guys have any experience with the ATC power wrapper/dryer? I have a home made manual bench that I've used to repair/re-wrap guides and am looking at getting a power wrapper/dryer. If this one is not that good or you can make other suggestions I'd be most appreciative. I have a workbench in the garage with three stands to hold rods but am looking at starting to build rods as a hobby and want something that will last a while and is efficient. Thanks in advance.

By the way, this is the one I'm lookin at: http://www.americantackle.us/equipment.html


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine works great! Some folks have trouble with the chuck and they get the upgrade but I have not had any problems with mine!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been very happy with mine. The chuck that comes on it can be replaced but I haven't had any reason to upgrade it.


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

I would upgrade the chuck if you plan on turning handles with it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*AMTac Power Wrapper*

I've used mine for several years now with no problems. I do tape the rod in the chuck with duct tape while leaving unattended for drying.

I turn my handles on a drill press so haven't felt the need for an chuck upgrade. C2


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I don't have a power wrapper, but was wondering about the difference between the AmTak, PacBay, and Rainshadow...they look to be similar, if not the same wrapper?


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

If you have the coin get a Renzetti. It is the Cadillac of the power wrappers


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Goags said:


> I don't have a power wrapper, but was wondering about the difference between the AmTak, PacBay, and Rainshadow...they look to be similar, if not the same wrapper?


They are the same


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

I love mine but I never use the power except for drier. I just like the ease of turning and the thread carrier.


----------



## pinnaclemarine (Jan 20, 2010)

I use the Pac Bay RW3XL with the metal chuck. Never a problem. The other chucks work, butt....spend the money and get the upgrade. Also, with any chuck you decide on...make sure you either tape your rod into the chuck or use a rubberband around the butt and chuck to keep the rod from slipping out while drying. We all make the mistake once.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*qtrods*

i would not buy it if you are going to make long under wraps on large rods.
i have had one for over 12 years unless they have improve the tracking on them the spool tracker will not let the thread track steady and you will get gaps and overlays. i'm like sooner wait till you can afford the best. i just traded for a flexcoat power wrapper and is a lot smoother to track with than the rodsmith. you do not have to up grade the chuck if you purchase, i have been using the same chuck that came with the machine and i have turn a lot of cork with this chuck and changed alot of o-rings. the key is that when tinghten down on the chuck you have to squeeze down on all three jaws at the same time you tighen it up making sure that the jaws are evenly pressured on the handle...........bennie

ps i have mine for sell for a 150.00 that has some monification will send pick if interested.


----------



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

QTRODS said:


> i would not buy it if you are going to make long under wraps on large rods.
> i have had one for over 12 years unless they have improve the tracking on them the spool tracker will not let the thread track steady and you will get gaps and overlays. i'm like sooner wait till you can afford the best. i just traded for a flexcoat power wrapper and is a lot smoother to track with than the rodsmith. you do not have to up grade the chuck if you purchase, i have been using the same chuck that came with the machine and i have turn a lot of cork with this chuck and changed alot of o-rings. the key is that when tinghten down on the chuck you have to squeeze down on all three jaws at the same time you tighen it up making sure that the jaws are evenly pressured on the handle...........bennie
> 
> ps i have mine for sell for a 150.00 that has some monification will send pick if interested.


I'm interested. Send pics to [email protected]


----------

